# Car Rental or Trams



## chalie (Oct 22, 2013)

Which is best options Car Rental or Trams in Lisbon Please suggest ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you're visiting Lisbon as a tourist then use public transport, efficient and covers vast area, why waste time in jams and looking for parking in an unfamiliar city or if you live in town same mostly applies

http://www.carris.pt/en/home/


----------



## chalie (Oct 22, 2013)

It is great option for me thanks friend


----------

